

Amoebas Are Still More Intelligent Than Our Most Powerful Computers - prostoalex
http://io9.com/amoebas-are-still-more-intelligent-than-our-most-power-1662557003

======
ankurdhama
Really? What do you want for your holiday gift? A powerful computer or an
Amoeba?

